# Lost doe to end my season...



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

great...should have figured it would end like this as i had a stomach bug friday and saturday, not the best way to ring in the new year. :help:

anyhoo...

thinking i hit just a bit more forward than i wanted too, she was broadside, went in just at the shoulder and stopped at the opposite shoulder...no pass thru...think i might have rushed a bit.

good blood, like a single lung hit as she blew where she stopped for a bit, large puddles...then the blood slowly went to a trickle, another blow of blood, then little drops...

ended my season with a lost deer after tracking until midnight, then went back out yesterday morning for another few hours....no buzzards, no more blood, nothing...

anyway, was a fun season, did shoot 2 other doe, just needed one more for sausage...

the pic is the first blood where she stopped and blew...i took the picture the following morning so it sat overnight until around 10am when i snapped the pic. which was 25 yards from my blind...the second spot was just as much if not, a little more about another 10-15 yards down...

until next year.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry bud. Been there done that to a T! You did have a good season though. Time for the long wait till next Oct.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Sorry bud. Been there done that to a T! You did have a good season though. Time for the long wait till next Oct.


i can't complain, just a ugly feeling....i did have a blessed season, no bucks (which i'm fine with) and the spike i was looking for was a no show at my bow blind, so he'll be around for next season...it's gonna be a long wait for October, but me thinks i'm gonna take out a few hogs for redemption soon. LOL


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

yup - "ugly feeling" - sometimes you just gotta let it go. sucks - I know- it's been a long time since it's happened to me - and I hope it never does again - but it happens


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Complete bummer. I know you know this, and please don't anyone think I am being judgemental, but there is so much **** on TV these days, that someone new to the sport will copy some of the stupid stuff they see on TV. How many times have we seen a TV show where they shoot the deer, and 15 seconds later they are standing over it.

A shot like that requires at least an hour or so of waiting. Heck, even a perfect shot requires the classic 30 minute wait. If that means coming back the next morning, so be it. When uneducated hunters start to follow up their shot immediately, that wounded deer hears them, and the adrenaline kicks in for miles.

As much as I love Fred Eichler, the fact that almost every time he shoots something, he immediately starts yelling and screaming, "I can't believe I just....."

If it wasn't a kill shot, he is scaring that animal to parts unknown, and teaching everyone who watches him to do the same. Every one these days has to yell and scream, do the big fist pump, or reach both hands into the air with their bow like they just won the Super Bowl or something- copy catting the TV stars.

Again I know the vast majority reading this post know this like they know their ABC's; however our forum will always have newer people, and this is directed at them- certainly not toward someone like Osoobsessed.

I'm really getting tired of the TV: long shots, bad angle shots, and immediate tracking. All they are doing is encouraging bad behavior for newbies. I know it's all in the interest of time for their production, unfortunately the rest of us, in our day to day hunting, don't have that very convenient "EDIT" BUTTON.

THE "HATE TO SEE IT" JAMMER


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i know what you mean Jammer....i usually wait at least 30min before heading that direction....this time, i did just that and when i saw the blood, walked up a bit more, noticed blood getting smaller, i backed out and waited a good while till my uncle got there to help out, just in case...even though i felt like it was a good shot...

i kept replaying the shot in my head and the only thing i could think of is that the deer never seemed to get comfortable...my ground blind is down wind, they would walk in broadside or head on, eat a few pieces of corn, then slowly back out, then back again....i'm thinking that right when i released, she took a small step back, which would lead me to think that's why my arrow hit edge of front shoulder and stopped at opposite side shoulder...arrow still in her, she ran, snapped my arrow out, i had maybe 18 inches of arrow on the ground and fletching...the rest of the arrow and BH are still in her...and by looking at the what i call "blow blood" in the pic, i figured i had lung...

we ended up eating dinner at 8:30, then headed back out....doe was shot at 5:05pm....figured she was dead...looked until midnight, then went back out the next morning.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> i know what you mean Jammer....i usually wait at least 30min before heading that direction....this time, i did just that and when i saw the blood, walked up a bit more, noticed blood getting smaller, i backed out and waited a good while till my uncle got there to help out, just in case...even though i felt like it was a good shot...
> 
> i kept replaying the shot in my head and the only thing i could think of is that the deer never seemed to get comfortable...my ground blind is down wind, they would walk in broadside or head on, eat a few pieces of corn, then slowly back out, then back again....i'm thinking that right when i released, she took a small step back, which would lead me to think that's why my arrow hit edge of front shoulder and stopped at opposite side shoulder...arrow still in her, she ran, snapped my arrow out, i had maybe 18 inches of arrow on the ground and fletching...the rest of the arrow and BH are still in her...and by looking at the what i call "blow blood" in the pic, i figured i had lung...
> 
> we ended up eating dinner at 8:30, then headed back out....doe was shot at 5:05pm....figured she was dead...looked until midnight, then went back out the next morning.


Since you were out of a blind over corn I assume your shot was fairly short. If that is the case, all you guys taking 50-60 yard shots should re read this account about 5 times or so. It's not that we can't make the shots. It's that if the animal moves just slightly, as above, at the moment we shoot- bad news.

My kid shot a doe a couple of weeks ago with his 7mm-08 at 116 yards. When I heard the shot, the deer was perfectly broadside, and my kid shoot 1" groups with that gun. The entry was a bit high above the guts, and the exit was mid ribs on the off side- 45 degree angle. That deer decided to take a step up and to the left as the gun was fired- and that was a gun at 2800 fps- not an arrow at 280. By the way, even with the misplaced shot it was DRT.

Great post Osoobsessed. Sounds like you did everything right, but were a victim of circumstances beyond your control.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Since you were out of a blind over corn I assume your shot was fairly short. If that is the case, all you guys taking 50-60 yard shots should re read this account about 5 times or so. It's not that we can't make the shots. It's that if the animal moves just slightly, as above, at the moment we shoot- bad news.
> 
> My kid shot a doe a couple of weeks ago with his 7mm-08 at 116 yards. When I heard the shot, the deer was perfectly broadside, and my kid shoot 1" groups with that gun. The entry was a bit high above the guts, and the exit was mid ribs on the off side- 45 degree angle. That deer decided to take a step up and to the left as the gun was fired- and that was a gun at 2800 fps- not an arrow at 280. By the way, even with the misplaced shot it was DRT.
> 
> Great post Osoobsessed. Sounds like you did everything right, but were a victim of circumstances beyond your control.


yes, ground blind with corn feeder, perfect doe managment tool...

personally, i limit my shots to 30 yards and closer...i won't say that everyone should stick to this while bowhunting....but conditions, equipment, skill level all come into play...

could i take longer shots, sure...in this case on this hunt, no way would i have done so...they were just too skiddish that day...

my shot on this doe was 18 yards, my other doe were also inside 20 yards...it's just a personal thing.

:cheers:


----------

